# White Oak creek ?



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Just curious when you think the river will be fishable from a boat? A buddy & I want to come down for some sauger/saugeye fishing but never fished a river in a boat. When do you start catching sauger? Any tips on what kind of structure/techniques would be very helpful & appreciated! We're going out of White oak marina I think. Thanks in advance GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHING!!! Hotntot


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

With no further rain upstream the river will probably be at pool by the middle to end of next week. While sauger can probably be caught most anytime and anywhere on the river the best time and place is usually in the tailwaters of the dams after the water temp drops below approx 60 degrees. They concentrate there for the rest of the winter and then disperse in spring. 
For live bait a simple bottom bouncing rig with a minnow works well. For artificial methods a 1/4 ounce jig with a 1-2 inch curlytail in white, chartreuse or hot orange bounced along the bottom has worked for me. They relate very closely to the bottom( keep bait within 1-2 feet of bottom) and can be found along Lock walls and off the ends of the same walls. They can also be caught on depth breaks. If you can't fish the tailwaters I've heard that the most productive places in the river are usually the mouths of creeks but have not spent much time fishing for them there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Catman, thanks for the tips ! just curious what the water temp is now? Do you know of any baitshops in the White oak creek area? How far it would be to the closest Dam/tailrace areas you spoke of ? Sorry for all the questions & that I have'nt got back to say thanks sooner but I use my sisters computer since I don't have one. Thanks again you've been very helpful ! GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN !! Hotntot


----------



## Catman915 (Apr 7, 2004)

No problem. Water is probably in lower 70's now. Sauger usually pick up from mid October on although they can probably be caught now in lesser numbers. I live in Covington, Ky. and am not familiar with White Oak Creek area. I fish Markland Dam but I'm sure sauger can be caught below any dam on the ohio in the same situations as I described although some dams may restrict your approach to the dam and lock walls. I haven't been down to Markland for a couple of years but they used to allow access to within about 100-300 feet of Dam face. Hopefully someone has been down there lately and can advise on present policies there? "Doctor" could help you on the traveling distance because I believe he lives in or near Springfield. Good Luck.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Your allowed within 100 ft of the dam at Markland....As far as I know all the Ohio dams boundries lare the end of the locks to a place marked on the other bank that is upriver of the locks....


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

I hate to ask so many questions but I'm winging it here  Do you guys know what the name of the pool whiteoak is in ? How about the names of the dams up & down river & which one would be best? Would locking through to another pool be a better option, I've heard good things about Racine, Meldahl pools I'm just not sure where they are in relation to Whiteoak area (distance/ locks ect.) We don't have a choice where we put in because we'll be in a tourney(oops  maybe I shouldn't have said that  ), but we wouldn't mind going some distance if it would wouldn't take all day locking through & put us on better fishin ! I appreciate the help you guys have been giving me. I hate to go to a new lake/ river without out a clue & this site (people) has been very helpful in the past ! Sorry for all the questions & thanks again for all the help !! GOOD LUCK & GOOD FISHIN!! Hotntot


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

Meldahl is the closest but still a good run down river with a 20 minn lock threw u need a radio to call ahead and theyll be ready for ya there are 2 creeks above white oak that are around 20 feet at the mouth that may hold fish for ya


----------

